# Ezekiel Chapter 37 - The Prophecy of the Dry Bones



## YXU (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a very important passage regarding to the reformed doctrines f sovereign grace total inability (the dry bones) and regeneration (the breath). In this thread I would like to discuss about the main design of this passage based on the context. Here are the questions:

1. What is the chief design or purpose of this passage? 
a. a prophecy of a historical event, b. a discourse of the doctrine of regeneration, c. many purposes, there is none chief desing.
2. If it is a prophecy of histroical event, then what event is it?
a. the restoration of Israel in the future, b. the whole dispensation between the advents of Christ where people are being regenerated and brought into the church, c. others.
3. If it is a discourse of doctrine, how do you explain the context and the terms employed in this passage?


----------



## Peairtach (May 13, 2010)

I would recommend reading Patrick Fairbairn on Ezekiel 37. It may be online.

Re the new birth, we would be advised to derive the larger part of our teaching on this from the Epistles and Gospels, and only secondly venture into prophetic passages such as this which remain somewhat mysterious until their full fulfilment.

The prophecy obviously received only a partial fulfilment in the return of the Jews from their Babylonian and - to some extent - Assyrian captivities.


The true Israel of God in the New Covenant has expanded to include all Jews and Gentiles who accept Christ as their "David". The Land of Israel has expanded to include the whole Earth e.g. see Psalm 72.

This is probably a prophecy of the First Resurrection spoken of in Revelation 20. That First Resurrection has been ongoing since the First Century and will eventually result in a Christianised Earth, including the ethnic Jews and the Land of Palestine/Israel. 

After many years of blessing under their David-Solomon (Christ), there will be a final apostasy associated with the names of Gog and Magog.

This section of Ezekiel is to a large extent a commentary and expansion on Revelation 20. 

It can't and shouldn't be limited to ethnic Jews/the Land of Israel/the State of Israel. The Dispensationalists are missing the great and glorious teaching that our Greater-than-David is incorporating all believers into the People of Israel and the whole Earth into "Eretz Israel".


----------



## Peairtach (May 16, 2010)

It ties in with the postmillennial perspective on Revelation 20, because you have 

(a) A phenomenal resurrection of the Israel of God (Jews and Gentiles), from the time of the exile to today and beyond, under their King "David" i.e. Christ who is the King of Israel and who all true members of the Israel of God acknowledge as king.

(b) A long period when the Israel of God dwells in peace and security under "David", remembering that the Land of Israel now incorporates the whole Earth.

(c) The apostasy/rebellion of "Gog and Magog."


----------

